# South shore lateral



## Boss103 (May 22, 2012)

I happen to work for a department that only has CJIS Web on the shift commanders computer . With that being said I often wonder what departments around the south shore are taking laterals. Thought I would make This thread incase other people are in this situation or if people want to share any info.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

You can't walk into dispatch and ask them to print out the job postings?


----------



## Boss103 (May 22, 2012)

Ya I do time to time but don't like the rumor mill knowing....


----------

